# Craftsman YS4500 won't start unless jumped



## CarlyTD (May 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I've been researching my troubles here and found a lot of great information. I'm hoping I can bounce a couple of things off people to help me bring it all together.

I have a Craftsman YS4500 Lawn Tractor that won't even turn over unless I attach a jump pack to the battery. (Which makes things kinda awkward trying to step on the clutch and turn the key while standing next to it, then disconnect the jump pack and get in the seat without taking my foot off the clutch - not smart but the yard needed to be dealt with).

The battery has a full charge (~13V), I check the fuse, and since it will turn over with the extra juice of the jump pack, the ignition switch and wiring seem OK.

Something between the battery and the engine wants more juice than it should..

My thoughts are a bad solenoid or a bad starter. Is one more likely than the other? From my experience with cars, if the starter is bad and is having a hard time spinning, that would take more battery. Not sure about the solenoid.

Has anyone ever experienced something like this before?

Thanks


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Try reading this thread before spending money on parts that may not be needed.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f284/lt1022-wont-start-24818/


----------



## CarlyTD (May 31, 2013)

Worked like a charm. Thanks very much.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

CarlyTD said:


> Worked like a charm. Thanks very much.


You're welcome, and thanks for getting back to us so we will have a little better understanding of what works and what doesn't on these troublesome little machines*.*


----------



## Ksimenson (Apr 25, 2021)

What is the solve? That link seems broken


----------

